# Suche Notebook bis 500 Euro!! (Studium + Freizeit)



## Paddy95_ (16. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mir ein Notebook kaufen und vor lauter Auswahl, weiß ich nicht, welches ich mit kaufen soll.
Es sollte maximal 500 Euro kosten, nicht zu schwer sein, eine akzeptable Akkulaufzeit und natürlich für den Preis eine gute Leistung.
Wie im Titel geschrieben, möchte ich das Notebook sowohl im Studium als auch in meiner Freizeit benutzen. Spielen werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht so viel damit.
Weitere Frage wäre, ob Windows 8 zu empfehlen wäre. Ansonsten evtl auch ein paar Notebooks ohne OS?!

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## DranR (16. August 2013)

hallo

ich schließe mich der Suche an ,
jedoch hab ich mich schon etwas mit dem Thema befasst und und möchte hier einmal auf einen Link aus dem Forum hinweisen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...undsaetzliche-hinweise-zur-notebooksuche.html
dazu möchte ich noch fragen, ob diese Notebooks aus den Vorschlägen noch aktuell empfehlenswert sind oder nicht.
Speziell dieses: Lenovo B590 MBX2PGE 62742PG Notebook Intel Core i3-2348M 4GB RAM, 320GB HDD, DOS bei notebooksbilliger.de
da mein Buget etwas enger ist und ein Betriebssystem vorhanden ist.

mfg DranR


----------



## Rollora (16. August 2013)

1. Win8 ist natürlich zu empfehlen
2. Acer nicht, alles andere ist Glückssache
3. Was studiert ihr eigentlich? Letztenendes habe ich das ganze Studium bislang keinen Laptop gebraucht. Es sitzen zwar immer wieder welche mit Laptop drin, aber statt was sinnvolles damit zu machen, spielen die blöd rum oder machen sich sehr oft einfach nur wichtig (Aushängeschild "hallo ich bin ein digital native")
4. Wo studierst du? Je nachdem was und wo, gibts Studien da sind 100% der Unterlagen/Scripten Online und man braucht keinen Laptop, da ist ein ordentlicher Standpc oder ähnlich besser/günstiger insgesamt, und wenn man sich in den Park (oder ähnlich) legen möchte zum Scriptenlesen, dann empfiehlt sich ein guter Drucker oder wenn man lieber die pdf elektronisch liest (mochte ich nie besonders) ein Tablet.

Edit: Wenns ein Laptop ist, würd ich statt einer 300 GB HDD fast eine SSD einbauen, ist einfach angenehmer damit zu arbeiten, gerade wenns ne bessere Schreibmaschine sein soll.
Wenn du unbedingt mit Freunden/Studienkollegen Daten austauschen willst, wirst du später mal extrem günstige USB Sticks auch verwenden können als Datengrab (oder externe HDDs)


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (18. August 2013)

Guten Morgen,

neben an läuft eine Diskussion, welche dich relevant ist.

office-laptop-ultrabook-fuer-studenten-gesucht.html

Beste Grüße


----------



## Paddy95_ (7. September 2013)

Also ich habe jetzt bisschen rumgeschaut und mir gefallen die Thinkpad Edge Geräte von Lenovo ganz gut.
Zur Auswahl hätte ich hier das E535 und das E530. Welches davon ist zu empfehlen? Was ist anders am 530c? 450 Euro sollte es eigentlich nicht übersteigen. Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? Am liebsten mattes Display.


----------



## iTzZent (8. September 2013)

Naja, das E530 hat halt bei weitem mehr Leistung. Abgesehen davon ist es auch noch günstiger 

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530c, Core i3-2348M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (NZY3WGE/NZY6FGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i3-2348M, 2x 2.30GHz • RAM: 4GB  (1x 4GB) • Festplatte: 500GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik:  Intel HD Graphics 3000 (IGP), HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1366x768,  non-glare • Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN  802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.0 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.45kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: 12 Monate  (Einsendung)

*ab **371,28

*Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530c, Core i5-2520M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, FreeDOS (NZY3TGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU: Intel Core i5-2520M, 2x 2.50GHz • RAM: 4GB  (1x 4GB) • Festplatte: 500GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik:  Intel HD Graphics 3000 (IGP), HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1366x768,  non-glare • Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN  802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.0 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.45kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, Multi-Touch Trackpad • Herstellergarantie:  12 Monate (Einsendung)

*ab **429,-

*Das 530c gibt es nur mit Sandy Bridge CPU´s (abgesehen von der Pentium 2020M Version), das 530 gibt es nur mit schnelleren Ivy Bridge CPU´s samt deren HD4000. Abgesehen davon gibt es das 530 auch noch mit WXGA++ Display.


----------



## Paddy95_ (8. September 2013)

Gibt es sonst noch gute Laptops in dem Preisbereich bis 450 ungefähr?
Wie sieht es mit dem aus? 

Acer Aspire E1-572-34014G50Mnkk

Und zum 530c ist die Intel hd 3000 denn gut? Ich meinte gelesen zu haben, dass die nicht gut sein soll 
Also ich wäre auch für andere Vorschläge offen, aber ich würde ein mattes Display vorziehen denke ich.


----------



## iTzZent (8. September 2013)

Das Edge 530 ist da schon eines der besten Geräte in diesem Preissegment, damit machst du nichts falsch.

Mit der HD3000 wirst du auch problemlos klar kommen, wenn du nicht gerade spielen willst. Wenn du spielen willst, wäre eine HD4000 aber auch sehr grenzwertig... aber in dem Preissegment wirst du da eh nichts anderes finden. Mit spielen meine ich richtige Spiele... Java/Flash/Browser oder kleine Spiele wie Angry Birds laufen natürlich problemlos. In Sachen Videowiedergabe kann sie alles, was eine Grafikkarte können muss, inkl BluRay in 3D etc 

Das Acer ist bei weitem schlechter. Es hat zwar eine etwas schnellere GPU (HD 4400), dafür ist die CPU bei weitem langsamer. Wenn es schon eine U Serie CPU sein soll (U steht für ULV, Ultra low Voltage -> sehr sparsam, sehr viel Akkuleistung, aber auch sehr langsam), sollte es schon mind. ein i5 sein, denn der besitzt eine Turbofunktion und kann somit halbwegs mit richtigen M Serie CPU´s mithalten.

Das wäre dann folgendes Model:
Acer Aspire E1-572-54204G50Mnkk, WXGA, Windows 8 (NX.M8EEG.014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200U, 2x 1.60GHz ULV • RAM:  4GB • Festplatte: 500GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik:  Intel HD Graphics 4400 (IGP), HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1366x768, non-glare  • Anschlüsse: 1x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN  802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: SD • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64-Bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 4 Zellen, 2500mAh,  5.5h Laufzeit • Gewicht: 2.35kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock •  Herstellergarantie: 24 Monate (Pickup&Return)

Aber dennoch würde ich das Thinkpad Edge stets vorziehen, denn Acer hat 1. einen bei weitem schlechteren Service und 2. bau Acer auch bei weitem schlechtere Geräte...


----------



## Paddy95_ (10. September 2013)

Also du sagst, dass das E530c noch mehr Leistung hat als das? Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E535 NZRELGE 3260ELG Notebook A8-4500M Quad-Core, 500GB, HD 7670M 1GB bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ja was weißt spielen? Mal zwischendurch ein kleines Spielchen, vllt mal ne Runde Fifa oder so.
größtenteils halt wirklich für Office Anwendungen.
Falls ihr noch andere Vorschläge habt, gerne her damit.

Und falls doch 530c, dann lieber mit i3 oder i5?


----------



## Paddy95_ (27. September 2013)

Hallo nochmal,
Ich hab jetzt zwei Laptops zur Auswahl.
Zum einen das thinkpad EDGE 530c mit i3-2348m und Intel hd 3000 mit mattem Display.
Zum anderen das ideapad n581 mit i5-3230m, Intel hd 4000 und glänzendem Display.
Ich bin mir bewusst, dass ein mattes Display Vorteile hat, aber das ideapad hat ja mehr Leistung 
Lohnt es sich eher das ideapad zu nehmen? 
Wie gesagt, es soll fürs Studium sein, benutze es bei normalem Tageslicht. Außerdem sollte es möglichst bisschen was aushalten.


----------



## Sepulzera (27. September 2013)

Willst du das Teil immer mit zur Uni schleppen?
Dann ist mMn 13,3" das Maximum der Bequemlichkeit.
Z.B: Lenovo E330


----------



## Paddy95_ (27. September 2013)

Nein nicht immer 
2 mal die Woche denke ich 
Aber wollte eigentlich schon gerne 15 Zoll


----------



## Sepulzera (27. September 2013)

Was heißt denn 2 mal die Woche?
Montag hin und Freitag zurück nach Hause und dann lokal aufgestellt?
Dann ist ein 15 Zoller schon annehmbar.

Wenn du ihn aber ne halbe Stunde durch die Innenstadt schleppst, nimm lieber n 13 Zoller, den kriegst du auch in einen Rucksack verstaut.
So eine Laptop-Tasche kann auf Dauer ziemlich nerven...


----------



## Cinnayum (27. September 2013)

Wenn du ein 15" auf die Uni-Tischlein vor dir stellst, kannst du nicht mehr drüber schaun.

Abgesehen davon, ist es ober-totaler Blödsinn "in der Vorlesung mitzutippen".

Wenn man gut lernen will, hat man vorher das Skript in Papier und macht sich Notizen drin, während der Prof. labert, oder man schreibt alles von Hand mit.

Gerade, wenn was "angemalt" wird, kann man das nicht 1:1 adäquat schnell digital aufzeichnen, ohne den "akustischen" Anschluss zur Vorlesung zu verlieren.

Das einzige, was ich durchgehen lassen kann, sind diese Schreibpads, wo man mit einem Pin (ähnlich wie die professionellen Zeichenboards) mitschreibt.

Wie es oben schon steht: Die Leute lassen sich vom Laptop in der Vorlesung nur ablenken und surfen / spielen / machen anderen Unsinn.

Aber um dir doch etwas Kaufhilfe anzubieten:

Bis vor kurzem war Nvidia Optimus die einzige zuverlässige Möglichkeit einer langen Akkuleistung + guter Grafik.
Insofern:
- mind. Nvidia GTX 650M+ bzw. GTX740M+ sind die untere Grenze zum Zocken.
- i3 mit ~2,2 GHz reicht eigentlich aus.
- mind. 6-Zellen-Akku, besser 8 oder 9 je nach Bauform
- 15,6" mit HD-Ready oder 1600x900 sind genug, mehr packt die GraKa nicht flüssig und die Pixel werden eh zu winzig
- 500 Euro werden sehr sehr knapp (vor paar Wochen gab es überall ein ACER Ultrabook mit 750M und i5-4200U im Sale, das passt gut, kostet aber 550-600 im Schnitt)
- lahme 5.400 U/min Platte durch SS(H)D ersetzen, je nach Platzbedarf


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. September 2013)

also ich kann die mühlen von DELL echt empfehlen... ich hab meiner schwester vor kurzem eines davon gekauft, und zwar das hier:

Vostro 3460-Notebook

und ich muss sagen das ich von diesem kleinen teil echt begeistert bin. Dafür das nur ein i3 drin verbaut worden ist, kann man nicht sagen das es langsam sei, ganz im gegenteil geht super flüssig. Die tastatur ist auch der Hammer, irgendwie gleitet man da regelrecht drüber, sehr guter druckpunkt, das touchpad is auch nicht schlecht. Die akku-laufzeit ist nicht schlecht, die liegt so bei etwa 6 stunden (surfen über wlan, backlight bei 70%, office-arbeiten). vollkommen ausreichend würde ich sagen.


----------



## Paddy95_ (27. September 2013)

Nein 2 mal die Woche heißt an zwei Tagen mit hinnehmen. Will ihn nicht in den Vorlesungen benutzen, sondern in den freistunden um Ausarbeitungen zu machen usw. 
Mehr als 400 Euro wollte ich aber doch nicht mehr ausgeben. Soll eigentlich rein office sein.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (1. Oktober 2013)

achso ich seh gerade, der 3460 ist ganz schön im preis gestiegen. Vor 1 Monat war er noch um die 430€

das vostro 3560 gibt es derzeit für 419€... ist halt ein 15", hat aber ansonsten alles identisch mit 3460

Vostro 3560-Notebook


----------

